# cincinnati - 5000lb Toyota Forklift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

model 7FGCU25
188" triple mast 
Side shift 
Starts fast and runs good 
5500.00
Scott 513-479-0451

Clark CMC25
5000lb
188" triple mast
Side shift 
Starts fast and runs good 
5000.00


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump. Clark sold


----------

